# Do adult goats "hop" like kids?



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 8, 2011)

I was watching some youtube videos of some baby goats and thought it was really cute how when they run and play they start hopping  . Do adult goats do this too?


----------



## freemotion (Jul 8, 2011)

My younger does occasionally do, on a cool day when they are running in from the pasture.  Just a few hops, then those big udders get in the way!   They do some sparring every day, though, usually in the morning.  They get much more sedate as they grow up.  Thank goodness.  They don't challenge the fencing so much anymore, either.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes!  Though not quite as often, at least in my herd.  But I love it when they do... it always starts a stampede!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 8, 2011)

When the weather is cool, they get more playful.  The adults I mean.

I love to watch the babies.  Mine run up a tree, and then launch themselves off to fly thru the air.  What a sight.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine will occasionally.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you guys! I just can't get enough of watching these goat videos! Haha!  They are just so cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2011)

There's nothing more satisfying than when your 10 yr old doe bounces around and play fights w/ the others on a cool morning...b/c that is one healthy, happy, old goat and you must be doing something right.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 9, 2011)

My doe loves to do the "bounce and twist and hop sideways" thing, usually when she's walking back to the pasture after she's milked in the morning.    And my 3 yr old ewe will still run and "bound" like lambs do, and usually sheep stop doing that after about a year...guess they're too "grown up" to act like lambs.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> There's nothing more satisfying than when your 10 yr old doe bounces around and play fights w/ the others on a cool morning...b/c that is one healthy, happy, old goat and you must be doing something right.


I agree 100%.  You KNOW they're feeling good when they get "the crazies" as we call them here.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 3 year old ewe that does it sometimes, usually when she is on alert about something.  I have never seen her do it playfully though.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww!  
Here is a cute video I found of some baby goats hopping! It is adorable! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j66-liCP08s&feature=related


----------



## julieq (Jul 9, 2011)

Unless they're pregnant and super fat, our adult does do hop and jump sideways when it's cool and when they're feeling energetic.  Not so much in the hot afternoons and evenings though.  We don't really see it with our mature bucks though.  Of course they are always too interested in visiting with the does through the fencing when they're out and about!


----------



## peachick (Jul 13, 2011)

I see mine do the head but thing in play but rarely do they do the jumping running dance 

However,  I saw my 4 year old doe Rapunzel do it recently.  I had the girls out to free range and they ended up way over by the driveway eating the daylillys.
I herd back to their barn and they all trotted home, except for Rapunzel who stayed behind the herd.  So  I ran after her to chase her home, she got all frisky and did the baby goat jump in the air with a twist thing, and then ran home sideways.  lol
I love my goats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 14, 2011)

Ours would but I'd only catch them when they didn't know I was looking, as if they were just too mature for that and didn't want me to bust them be silly.  So cute.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 14, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I see mine do the head but thing in play but rarely do they do the jumping running dance
> 
> However,  I saw my 4 year old doe Rapunzel do it recently.  I had the girls out to free range and they ended up way over by the driveway eating the daylillys.
> I herd back to their barn and they all trotted home, except for Rapunzel who stayed behind the herd.  So  I ran after her to chase her home, she got all frisky and did the baby goat jump in the air with a twist thing, and then ran home sideways.  lol
> I love my goats


Awww!  Thats cute. Haha! and funny!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 14, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> Ours would but I'd only catch them when they didn't know I was looking, as if they were just too mature for that and didn't want me to bust them be silly.  So cute.


Haha! LOL!


----------

